

How I Interpret Jeff Atwood’s: How to stop at sucking and be awesome. - cschmitt

I missed the original post on coding horror but came across a video of Jeff giving the presentation at the 2012 Atlassian summit.  After watching the video I wrote up a new blog post about my thoughts on Jeff's talk.  I am new at blogging so I would love any feedback you guys have.<p>Link To Blog Post:  http://oakcitylabs.com/2012/10/17/how-i-interpret-jeff-atwoods-how-to-stop-at-sucking-and-be-awesome
======
kylemaxwell
You should probably resubmit the actual link directly, as many people prefer
just to click on that. :)

~~~
cschmitt
Thanks for the advice. I didn't want people thinking I was just link baiting
so that is why I included a description.

------
cschmitt
Clickable link: [http://oakcitylabs.com/2012/10/17/how-i-interpret-jeff-
atwoo...](http://oakcitylabs.com/2012/10/17/how-i-interpret-jeff-atwoods-how-
to-stop-at-sucking-and-be-awesome)

